# Scheduling In Las Vegas



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi, 
Just a couple questions. Grub hub has been changing when it releases shifts the last couple of weeks. Was wondering if anyone knew when they release shifts now. Also, I noticed that they are going blocks before eleven AM now(6am-9am, 9am-11am.) I was just curious when that started.


----------



## JohnEasley (Mar 15, 2016)

I finallg got a shift tonight but could not sign up for a second shift home screen just showed the shift I had just accepted. Is this normal?


----------

